# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Lịch trình du lịch tự túc 10 ngày ở Vân Nam, Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Để đi hết những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở Vân Nam như Côn Minh, Đại Lý, Lệ Giang, Shangri-la... một cách trọn vẹn, bạn cần sắp xếp lịch trình hợp lý.*

Đây là lịch trình dành cho các du khách sẽ khởi hành từ TP HCM, những người xuất phát từ Hà Nội cũng có thể áp dụng, thay đổi một chút ngày đầu tiên và cuối cùng của lịch trình cho phù hợp. 

*Ngày 1: Việt Nam - Côn Minh*

Các chuyến bay thẳng từ TP HCM thường khởi hành muộn (sau 19h) nên có thể khiến lịch trình bị mất khá nhiều thời gian "chết". Vì thế, bạn có thể lựa chọn cách bay nối chuyến, quá cảnh ở Nam Ninh hoặc Quảng Châu. Nếu đi từ Hà Nội, có nhiều sự lựa chọn để đến Vân Nam hơn. Nhiều chuyến bay thẳng đến Côn Minh từ Nội Bài khá sớm hoặc du khách có thể lựa chọn đi tàu lửa, xe khách sang Côn Minh qua cửa khẩu Hà Khẩu (Lào Cai) để tiết kiệm chi phí. 

*Ngày 2: Côn Minh*

- Rừng đá Thạch Lâm: Cách trung tâm Côn Minh khoảng 80 km về phía đông nam là một trong những rừng đá kỳ lạ nhất thế giới với hàng nghìn tảng đá đâm thẳng lên trời. Địa điểm này từng là phim trường quay Hoa Quả Sơn trong Tây Du Ký phiên bản năm 1986. Nên xuất phát từ sáng sớm để tiết kiệm thời gian. Giá vé vào khu du lịch: 175 tệ/người (khoảng 600.000 đồng).



Năm 2007, UNESCO công nhận Thạch Lâm là di sản thiên nhiên thế giới.
- Phố cổ: Sau khi trở về từ Thạch Lâm, ăn tối và dạo chơi ở phố cổ. Tại đây có món bún qua cầu trứ danh mà du khách nhất định phải thử. Thỉnh thoảng đoàn người mặc trang phục các dân tộc thiểu số ở Vân Nam diễu hành quanh phố trong tiếng nhạc linh đình.

*Ngày 3 và 4: Đại Lý*

Mất 7 tiếng để di chuyển bằng tàu hỏa từ Côn Minh đến Đại Lý, vì vậy bạn nên chọn chuyến tàu khuya để đến Đại Lý vào sáng sớm. Nếu không có sức khỏe thì máy bay là sự lựa chọn tối ưu.

- Cổ trấn: Không nằm trong trung tâm thành phố, ban ngày rất ít hàng quán mở cửa nhưng về đêm, cổ trấn trở nên sầm uất và nhiều thú vui hơn hẳn. Tuyến đường "Người nước ngoài" (Foreigner) nhiều quán bar, pub nhộn nhịp, mở cửa sau 8 giờ tối. Nhiều bạn trẻ tụ tập hát hò trên phố.

- Hồ Nhĩ Hải: Hồ thiên nhiên đẹp nhất Đại Lý có màu nước xanh biếc. Người dân cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê đạo cụ để chụp ảnh ven hồ. Du khách có thể thuê xe đạp hoặc xe máy điện để đi dạo, tiện ghé các làng chài nhỏ ven hồ. Thời điểm vàng để chụp hình là 16h đến 19h, lúc trời không quá nắng. Nếu có nhu cầu đi du thuyền trên hồ, du khách phải mua vé tại bến tàu. Giá cho thuê xe máy điện: 40 tệ/chiếc (140.000 đồng) một ngày. Nên thuê xe trong cổ trấn.



Bạn sẽ mất cả buổi nếu muốn đi hết một vòng hồ Nhĩ Hải.
 Phim trường Thiên Long Bát Bộ: Nằm đối diện cổ trấn, đây là địa điểm ưa thích của fan phim cổ trang Trung Quốc. Phim trường được giữ nguyên từ lúc xây dựng (2003) đến nay với tửu lầu, nhà cửa, hoàng cung, phố xá... Tuy nhiên do lượt khách du lịch ghé thăm quá đông nên cơ sở vật chất dần xuống cấp. Một số khu vực bị hạn chế đi lại để tu sửa. Giá vé vào cổng: 52 tệ/người (180.000 đồng).

- Three Pagoda (Sùng Thánh Tự): Ngôi đại tự lớn nhất Trung Quốc của người Bạch, tồn tại từ năm 937 đến nay. Để đi hết khuôn viên này, du khách phải mất ít nhất một buổi sáng. Giá vé vào cổng: 85 tệ/người (290.000 đồng).

*Ngày 5 - 6 và 7: Lệ Giang*

Chỉ mất khoảng 2-3 tiếng để di chuyển bằng tàu hỏa hoặc xe khách từ Đại Lý đến Lệ Giang. Đến Lệ Giang, du khách không nên bỏ qua các địa điểm tham quan sau:

- Công viên Hắc Long Đàm: Nằm dưới chân núi Voi, đến đây vào mùa đông, du khách được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi tuyết soi bóng dưới mặt hồ trong veo. Hắc Long Đàm khá yên tĩnh, chủ yếu để ngắm cảnh và không có hoạt động giải trí nào khác. Nên ghé công viên trước vì sau khi mua vé vào Hắc Long Đàm, giữ cuống vé, du khách được miễn phí khi đến một số điểm du lịch khác ở Lệ Giang. Giá vé vào cổng: 80 tệ/người (khoảng 280.000 đồng).

- Đại Nghiên cổ trấn: Nên chọn khách sạn hoặc hostel bên trong Đại Nghiên cổ trấn để tiện đi bộ khám phá những điểm nổi tiếng như bánh xe nước lớn, cầu đá, Mộc phủ... Đường trong trấn lót đá núi, gồ ghề, không thích hợp để chạy xe. Đại Nghiên có 2 bộ mặt: Ban ngày yên tĩnh, du khách thưởng thức cháo trắng bánh quẩy, thong thả dạo quanh những con kênh thơ mộng. Về đêm thì sầm uất ngang ngửa Lan Quế Phường của Hong Kong. Vũ trường, quán bar và nhà hàng mở cửa đến gần sáng để phục vụ khách du lịch.



Đại Nghiên cổ trấn tĩnh lặng buổi sáng sớm
- Thúc Hà, Bạch Sa cổ trấn: Từ Đại Nghiên, mất khoảng 20 tệ (70.000 đồng) để thuê một chiếc taxi 9 chỗ đến 2 cổ trấn này. Bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn phương án đạp xe (hỏi lễ tân khách sạn) nếu thời gian thoải mái. Cả hai cổ trấn đều rất nhỏ, cách nhau 10 phút đi bộ. Thúc Hà ngày càng thương mại hóa nên dần mất đi cái hồn cổ kính. 

- Ngọc Long Tuyết Sơn: Du khách có thể tự thuê xe 7 chỗ giá 400 tệ/ngày (khoảng 1,4 triệu đồng) để đến núi Ngọc Long kết hợp với một số địa điểm khác như thảo nguyên hay hồ nước dưới chân núi. Đây là ngọn núi thuộc dãy Himalaya, cao hơn 5.000 m so với mực nước biển nên khi lên đến đỉnh, bạn chắc chắn sẽ bị thiếu dưỡng khí gây nhức đầu, buồn nôn, khó thở. Vì vậy, nên trang bị bình oxy (có thể mua dưới chân núi) và áo lạnh. Giá vé vào cổng kèm xe buýt di chuyển bên trong khu du lịch: 200 tệ/người (tương đương 690.000 đồng)

*Ngày 8 và 9: Shangri-la*

Mỗi người mất khoảng 72 tệ (250.000 đồng) để đi xe buýt đến Shangri-la. Tuy nhiên, đoạn đường từ Lệ Giang lên Shangri-la ngang qua những dãy núi, hồ, đồng cỏ rất đẹp, vì vậy sẽ hay hơn nếu bạn thuê xe riêng. Có thể nhờ chủ khách sạn/hostel đặt xe và trả giá giúp. Các địa điểm đẹp trên đường: 

- Khe hổ nhảy: Một trong những địa điểm không thể bỏ qua trên đường lên Shangri-la. Nếu có nhiều thời gian, bạn có thể đăng ký tour trekking 2 ngày 1 đêm ở đây qua đường núi hiểm trở, những con sông chảy xiết. Giá vé vào cổng thông thường: 65 tệ/người ( khoảng 225.000 đồng).

- Thành cổ Shangri-la: Là nơi tập trung sinh sống của người Tạng ở Shangri-la. Tuy nhiên một điều đáng tiếc là gần như toàn bộ thành cổ đã bị cháy rụi vào năm 2014 do hỏa hoạn, vì vậy họ vẫn đang xây dựng lại một số cơ sở vật chất. Vào buổi chiều, người Tạng thường hay tập trung nhảy múa ở các quảng trường với du khách. 

- Tu viện Songzanlin: Được xây dựng giống cung điện Potala của Tây Tạng thu nhỏ, Songzanlin là tu viện phật giáo lớn nhất tỉnh Vân Nam. Đây là nơi tâm linh, vì thế không được phép chụp ảnh bên trong tu viện, một số khu vực không cho phép nữ giới đi vào. Đến đây, bạn có thể cầu may mắn cho gia đình, bản thân. Giá vé 115 tệ/người (tương đương 397.000 đồng).



Tu viện phật giáo Songzanlin.
- Chùa Đại Phật Tự: Đây là nơi có thể ngắm toàn cảnh phố cổ Shangri-la. Pháp chuyển luân kinh khổng lồ của Phật Giáo Tây Tạng cũng tọa lạc tại đây. Nếu muốn cầu xin điều gì, bạn phải dùng sức xoay chuyển pháp luân này 3 vòng, vừa đi vừa thành tâm cầu nguyện. 

- Công viên quốc gia Potatso: Mục đích chính của công viên không phải mở cửa cho khách du lịch tham quan mà chủ yếu để bảo tồn thiên nhiên hoang dã. Tại đây có hơn 100 loại cây đỗ quyên, 3 loại bò Yak và hệ động thực vật đa dạng. Hiện tại công viên chỉ mở cửa cho du khách tham quan hồ Shudu, 2 khu vực còn lại đang đóng cửa để bảo tồn. Giá vé vào cổng: 135 tệ/người (khoảng 470.000 đồng).

*Ngày 10: Shangri-la - Côn Minh - Việt Nam*

Phần lớn du khách lựa chọn đi xe từ Shangri-la về Côn Minh, tuy nhiên nếu đi máy bay, bạn vừa tiết kiệm được nhiều thời gian, vừa được bay ngang dãy Himalaya hùng vĩ nhất thế giới.

Một số lưu ý khi đến Vân Nam: 

- Hầu hết các nhà hàng, khách sạn ở Vân Nam không chấp nhận thanh toán thẻ quốc tế như Visa, Master... (ngoại trừ khách sạn 4 sao trở lên). Tiền mặt là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu dành cho khách du lịch Vân Nam.

- Rất ít khách sạn có nhân viên có thể giao tiếp bằng tiếng Anh. Hãy kiểm tra kỹ trước khi đặt phòng tránh bỡ ngỡ.

- Nếu ở trong các cổ trấn (Côn Minh, Lệ Giang) và mang vác hành lý nhiều, khách nên nhờ khách sạn đặt xe thồ điện để chở vali cho cả nhóm (khoảng 20 tệ/chuyến).

- Mua vé tàu trước khi khởi hành ít nhất 1 tuần phòng trường hợp hết vé vì người Trung Quốc đi tàu rất đông.

- Cài đặt phần mềm VPN vào điện thoại nếu muốn sử dụng Facebook, Google, Viber... hay một số website quốc tế khác.


Theo ngoisao

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

